# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  من هو القنبلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## musab aljak

*هل صحيح ان مساوى هو قنبلة التسجيلات ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هل صحيح ان مساوى هو قنبلة التسجيلات ؟؟؟؟




:hellocv4:


القنبلة والله اعلم كانت في المحترفين
                        	*

----------


## khalifa

*مــــــــــــــــــــــــا اظــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*انا سمعت انو مساوى 
طيب هو منو 
نشفتو ريقنا 

*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*يامصعب مساوي بتاع الجلافيط الزول دا ماكعب لكن رسونا علي بر الناس قافلة علي ود الطاهر
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

انا سمعت انو مساوى 
طيب هو منو 
نشفتو ريقنا 




الا يكون اديكو ههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله يا مصعب ما اظن في قنبلة اظن الهكاية فشنك ساي
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*اخر خبر جانى تحويل اتوبونغ الى المريخ

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ههههههه

شحتفه شديده
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اخر خبر جانى تحويل اتوبونغ الى المريخ




دي حصلت كيف دا كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــلام ذي بتاع القزافيeisawi
                        	*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*مااااااظن
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله يامصعب يااخوي مافي اي قنبله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غير ممكن كمان ماتبالغ للدرجة دي يامصعب
انت داير البرير يتنفي من البلد دي وللا شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

* كلهم مواسير هههههههههههه
بلا مفاجئه معاكم 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كدي نبقي ناس موضوعيين انحنا محتاجين فعلاَ للاعب اياً كان هو ؟؟؟؟

*

----------

